#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-25
<danilos> gmb, btw, do you need any help with unused potmsgset purging, or did you not get to that state yet? :)
<gmb> danilos: I'm looking at in now actually.
<danilos> cool, just ping me if you need any help
<gmb> danilos: How can I find out if a POTMsgSet is not participating in any translations?
<danilos> gmb, "all instances of TranslationTemplateItem's that reference that potmsgset have a sequence of 0"
<danilos> gmb, we could add an "or they reference potemplate that is inactive"
<danilos> gmb, if you look at TranslationTemplateItem (\d translationtemplateitem from within "psql launchpad_dev" is useful), it should be clearer what I meant above
<gmb> danilos: Okay, I think I'm with you.
<gmb> danilos: I was thinking that we could use Garbo.daily for this (I know you said weekly, but I don't thin we have a facility for that unless we add a new cronscript).
<gmb> We could do an initial run manually before rolling this out, maybe.
<danilos> gmb, right, I feel better about separate scripts then munging it all together into one big behemoth, but it's ultimately your call :)
<gmb> danilos: Well, it's more that last time I tried this I got a stern "Use Garbo!" from Stub and Lifeless.
<danilos> (there is an argument to be made about a gazillion scripts as well, so I am partial to both solutions)
<danilos> gmb, ack
<danilos> gmb, looking at the docstring of cronscripts/garbo-daily.py, it is indeed the right place to add it :)
<gmb> :)
<gmb> Righto, I'll crack on then.
<gmb> danilos: I'll ping you if I need any more help. So far it seems clear enough.
<danilos> gmb, cool, note that you'll have to first drop TranslationMessages for the potmsgsets you are removing as well
<gmb> danilos: Ah, right. Noted, thanks.
<danilos> gmb, also, note that there might be potmsgsets which have no TranslationTemplateItem rows at all (which means they are not in any of the templates), and you can get that more easily with a separate query
<gmb> Ok.
<gmb> Thanks.
<bac`> hello
<danilos> CHR is in a very bad shape :/
<bac> deryck squad bad!
 * bac thinks squad colors should be somehow tied to team lead name so i can remember them.
<gary_poster> :-(
<gary_poster> that's no fun
<gary_poster> and hi
<bac> we should be the green team
<gary_poster> heh, gren gary?
<gary_poster> geen
<gary_poster> eh blah :-)
<bac> j & d are hard
 * gary_poster tries to think of colors beginning with J and D.
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> danilos, is it bad enough for me to raise the issue with deryck?  If you think so, I'll investigate to prepare for the conversation
<danilos> gary_poster, well, there's like 15 open questions from last week
<gary_poster> danilos, gotcha.  there were a lot of questions from us when deryck's week started.  It would have been nice if they had made more of a headway, but I suspect that we're still paying the price of the sprint.
<gary_poster> For myself, questions are typically near the end of my hour, so I don't make as much progress as I might (and they are often the hardest to deal with).
<danilos> gary_poster, right, makes sense then
<danilos> gary_poster, fwiw, I think we should start on them earlier to make sure we clear the back log (the two I hit were from people inside canonical, and some re-raised them on IRC now)
<gary_poster> danilos, makes sense
<gary_poster> benji bac danilos gmb, call RSN
<danilos> gary_poster, also, it might be that the way we split work means that items at the bottom of the list never get done
<gary_poster> ack
<bac> gary_poster:  did you get bunch of rain yesterday?  we had thunder, power flickering, and about 5 minutes of rain.  i think it passed us by and went to wake county.
<gary_poster> bac, no not really.  It kept looking like it might rain, but nothing :-/
<bac> oh, i heard parts of wake got 5"
<gary_poster> benji, would you be willing to help me qa bug 812335?  If so, I'd like you to help me figure ourt how to do so. :-)
<gary_poster> ("getBranchTips")
<benji> gary_poster: now that I have my coffee I'm up for anything
<gary_poster> benji, :-)
<gary_poster> so, did you figure out how to create a branch that would be returned from getBranchTips when you qa'd this before?
<gary_poster> I think we need to do that, and then run getBranchTips,
<gary_poster> and then ask LOSAs to make the branch private, and then see that we don't see the branch any more
<gary_poster> I have a reasonable idea of how to do all of those except the first  :-)
<gary_poster> do you know?
<bac> danilos: do you have time before EOD to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-788685/+merge/69082 ?
<gary_poster> benji ^^^
<danilos> bac, sure
<bac> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: I started to do the QA with "ubuntu", it has lots of qualifying branches (IIRC), but then realized that wgrant had QAed it
<benji> so, I believe that "ubuntu" should work, but am not completely certain
<danilos> bac, r=me, small suggestions :)
<bac> danilos: great!
<danilos> bac, I love the version comparison, very good to learn about things like that :)
<bac> yes!  so much more sane and cheaper than that awful thing i'd cooked up on friday
<gary_poster> benji, flacoste has instructions for me I think.  Now will try them :-)
<danilos> bac, oh, ignore the comment re IDistroSeriesSet import, I missed that you just reformatted it
<bac> yep
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, shouldn't this work?
<gary_poster> >>> lp.distributions('principia').getBranchTips()
<gary_poster> Traceback...
<gary_poster> AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'getBranchTips'
<benji> gary_poster: it should. Be sure you're using the right version of the API.
<gary_poster> benji, pretty sure I am ("./bin/py /usr/bin/lp-shell qastaging devel")
<gary_poster> "Connected to LP service "https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/" with API version "devel""
<benji> gary_poster: I'm not certain how the caching works, you may want to use a different cache dir -- or nuke your current one -- so you aren't using an old WADL
<gary_poster> benji ack.  (It works on production, just tested)
<danilos> bac, btw, qaing that change is probably going to be possible only on dogfood (not sure if staging is up to the par yet, but I doubt it is)
<bac> danilos: yeah, i was going to ask you for advice on that
<danilos> bac, basically, we usually asked soyuz people about re-uploading (re-publishing or something) existing ubuntu packages on dogfood so the same code paths would be triggered
<danilos> bac, after that, it's easy enough to go to the translations.lp.net/ubuntu/<series>/+source/<package>/+imports to check what was put in the import queue
<bac> danilos: sounds good.
<gary_poster> CHR awaits!
<gary_poster> Did we ever get gmb around?
<gary_poster> No
<gary_poster> I'll start the counts, then
<gary_poster> danilos, could you take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165699
<gmb> Hello? Is this thing on?
<gmb> gary_poster: Hi. Apologies for the long absence. My plan to move to a wifi hotspot was thwarted by a telecom engineer using me as a test subject.
<gmb> Upside: All fixed now.
<gmb> gary_poster: I'll make up the time this evening, FTR.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, (1) I set up numbers on https://dev.launchpad.net/MaintenanceRotationSchedule ; please review and suggest/make changes.
<gary_poster> (2) deryck apologized for number of questions.  he offered to help.  I said I'd contact him Thursday if we still had problems.
<gary_poster>   abentley should be back then, which will help
<gary_poster> gmb, glad you have internet again. :-) thanks for heads up
<gary_poster> my CHR hour was less productuve than usual
<gary_poster> but I need a break
 * gary_poster not feeling 100%
<gary_poster> lunch
 * gmb tries to un-break make schema.
<gmb> A pox on tests where I have to switchDBUser() to make them work.
 * gmb -> calling it a night.
 * gary_poster slept for 2.5 hours (after 10 hours last night)
 * gary_poster going to take a sick day
<gary_poster> hopefully I'll be ok tomorrow
<gary_poster> ttyl
<benji> thunder and lightning, very very frightening
<bac> yeah, we've got it here too.
<bac> grass can't live on thunder alone
<bac> but i haven't had to mow since before going to dublin
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-26
<gmb> danilos: I have no idea what to do with this question re: translations. Do you? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165196
<danilos> gmb, please assign that to me, there's a very similar question from dpm already and I'll have to discuss that with henninge later today
<gmb> danilos: Will do, thanks.
<gary_poster> gmb (& benji) I'm taking a look at the accessor_for/mutator_for stuff.  I'll toss it to benji if I can't figure it out. :-P
<gary_poster> gmb, the easiest thing to do that would almost certainly work would be to define a PropertyWithAccessorAndMutator and move on.  I'm digging into Passthrough now though.
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, Passthrough will try to adapt the context object, thereby bypassing the wrapped property.
<gary_poster> I recommend what I said before.
 * gmb returns
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks for the email. I'm going to chose the purple face, since the PropertyWithAccessorAndMutator option is so obvious I should have spotted it a mile off.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool :-)
<gmb> Also, I like that you referred to "lazy.delegates"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> actually I saw that typo and thought I had fixed it :-P
<gmb> :)
 * gmb ploughs through some more Questions.
<gmb> gary_poster: To whom should a person speak if they want a Private PPA? I'm guessing it's lumped in with commercial subscriptions, but that's just a guess.
<bac> gmb: yes, send them off to young matthew
<gary_poster> thanks both of you
<gmb> bac: Young Matthew it is. Ta.
<gmb> 
<bac> gmb: is lp2devnull running as cron?
<gmb> bac: Yes. Grr. Let me see if it's doing owt.
<bac> i have a bug that is simple (only one bugtask and is for lp) that hasn't updated.  my understanding is that only cards for bugs with multiple bugtasks were troublesome.
<bac> s/is/was
<gmb> Well, it's certainly been running, according to syslog anyway.
<gmb> I'll run it manually. Hang on
<bac> gary_poster: in your world, do you use safari to hit launchpad.dev?  with lion it is broken for me.  firefox continues to work.
<gary_poster> bac, in my world I use chrome, which is fine.
<gmb> bac: Just ran it and it seems to have done lots of stuff... Can you check?
<bac> gary_poster: for some odd reason, safari is not using /etc/hosts for name resolution as it properly did pre-lion.  so it tries to do a dns lookup for launchpad.dev
<gary_poster> bac, yucko
<bac> gmb: it worked, thanks
<gary_poster> bac, sounds like a bug report to me
<gmb> Hmm.
<bac> yeah, those are fruitful
<bac> a guy at dinner the other night mentioned apple contacted him to test a fix for a problem he filed four years and three OS versions ago.  it was their first acknowledgment of the bug.
<gary_poster> bac :-P
<gary_poster> :-( would have been more apt...
<bac> gmb: my card for bug 788685 got moved to done-done even though it is qa-needstesting
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<bac> i just moved it back
<gmb> bac: That'll be because it has a Fix Release bug task. Also, lp2kanban ignores tags (except for syncing them).
<bac> ah, righto
<gmb> Two bugs there, huzzah.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in about 2
<danilos> k
<danilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~marcus-haslam
<danilos> apparently, IS and plenty other people have noticed auto-responder emails too, I've seen some grudging comments in bugs as well, hopefully it doesn't end up being too bad for us :/
<gary_poster> :-/
<benji> heh, I just read the @accessor_for email; I like the Julia Child option
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> that's the one he said he chose
<gmb> gary_poster: Can you take a look at - and approve, if possible - my SQL request on https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/RequestLogging/LP/SQL? It's to resolve a problem with the owner of the bzr packageset for Oneiric.
<gary_poster> gmb, ok.
<gary_poster> gmb, I would feel better if you first asked them to run "SELECT * FROM packageset WHERE name = ..." and verified that you got what you expected before asking for the update.  Failing that, we can maybe go with these following questions.
<gary_poster> what/who is the current owner of those four packages, or more generally, can I assume that you have doublechecked those four names are definitely what you want?
<gary_poster> Have you verified that there are no distroseries with a name of 'natty' other than the one you want? (SELECT id FROM distroseries WHERE name='natty')
<gary_poster> Would it help for me to run the SELECT version of this on staging?
<gary_poster> Done.
<gary_poster> there is only one naty on staging...
<gary_poster> natty
<gary_poster> gmb, oh duh
<gary_poster> scratch question about "current owner"
<gary_poster> I see in sql
<gary_poster> oh no
<gmb> gary_poster: Wait a sec, seems the SQL's wrong.
<gary_poster> my question was right to begin with
<gmb> wiki stomping has happened.
<gary_poster> just getting confused
<gmb> gary_poster: Please refresh the page; the SQL is correct now.
<gmb> Julian and I had edits that collided.
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> yeah was noticing that all of those four seemed to already be what you wanted, at least on staging
<gary_poster> gmb,
<gary_poster> lpmain_staging=> SELECT id FROM distroseries WHERE name='oneiric';
<gary_poster>  id
<gary_poster> -----
<gary_poster>  112
<gary_poster>  107
<gmb> Uh?
<gmb> That's... Hmm.
<gary_poster> gmb,
<gary_poster> lpmain_staging=> SELECT id, summary FROM distroseries WHERE name='oneiric';
<gary_poster>  id  |                     summary
<gary_poster> -----+--------------------------------------------------
<gary_poster>  112 | Series for formula supporting Natty and Oneiric.
<gary_poster>  107 | See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot
<gmb> gary_poster: Oaky. We should continue this in #launchpad so that cjwatson can clear up the confusion for us. I suspect 107 is the one we want.
<gmb> But best to be sure.
<gary_poster> gmb, I am sure that is what we want
<gmb> Ah, fair enough.
<gmb> I'll amend the query.
<gary_poster> gmb, but we should probably make the sql clearer
<gary_poster> I'd specify the distribution
<gary_poster> gmb, while you are editing, humo(u)r me and change IN ('bzr') to = 'bzr' :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Done.
<gary_poster> gmb, I just approved it
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks.
<gary_poster> yw
<gary_poster> gmb, if anyone asks, we can't run it on staging
<gary_poster> the bzr record is not there
<gmb> gary_poster: Understood.
 * gmb -> post office; back in 30
<bac> hi danilos
<gary_poster> dun-dum-daah!  it's CHR time!
<gary_poster> (that was supposed to evoke old TV superhero cartoon noises, FTR)
<benji> I heard it.
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, is https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=3622 the one you asked mrevell about, or was that another one (and so I can ask him)?
<gary_poster> (I assign these things to Matthew so they are reasonably clearly "in progress and supposed to be handled" in that case)
<gmb> gary_poster: I pinged Matthew about it but didn't assign the ticket to him.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool thx I will assign
<bac> danilos: you still around?
<gmb> gary_poster: FYI, WRT the out of office notification problem discussed earlier; sladen had collated a list of bug and comment IDs. I've written a short script and have hidden all the offending comments. We can re-run this as necessary with different data sets.
<gary_poster> gmb, rock!
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> than you
<gmb> np
<gary_poster> thank, even
<gary_poster> lunch is calling, in a not-too-subtle voice.  biab.
<gary_poster> thank you for helping awolfson benji
<benji> yep, np
<benji> I wonder if this new toy is the thing replying to bug mail: https://outofoffice.canonical.com/
<benji> I wonder if it sends out-of-office replies to "Precedence: bulk" messages; it shouldn't.
<gary_poster> gmb was talking with is about that I think; the answer was "no" in his conversations, AIUI
<gary_poster> benji, worth asking him tomorrow though
<benji> k
<gary_poster> ("talking with IS," I should say)
<benji> I wonder if capital letters will fall out of usage over the next few hundred years.
<gary_poster> the revenge of e.e. cumming, they will call it
<gary_poster> or cummings, even
<benji> heh; I like him.  I wonder if he was a time travelor from some future IRC/SMS wasteland.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> I'm down to one last query (per row) to remove.  This one may be tricky.
<benji> gary_poster: Do you know how to rename a table in a JOIN?  I don't know the term for it and I don't see that Storm supports it.  (I need to join the same table twice, the second time with a new name so I can distinguish it in the join condition)
<gary_poster> benji, dunno if it helps, but I imagine you've seen the "it can be faster to get a big chunk out of the database in a kind of raw format and then significantly process it in Python" approach.  rename a table in a join with storm.  not sure; looking
<benji> yeah, I used that approach in my last task, but this one actually makes sense as a SQL query, unfortunately I'm not using SQL so...
<gary_poster> right
<benji> I could always switch to SQL.  It might be the sanest thing.  Maybe in review someone will show me the Storm-tastic way of doing it.
<gary_poster> benji, I was just going to look at the storm code, because I can't remember
<gary_poster> storm code is pretty clean
<gary_poster> give yourself 15 minutes to dig into it for what you want
<benji> yeah, I don't see any way to spell it with just Storm
<gary_poster> I was going to start with whatever the join code is
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> lemme try one other source then...
<benji> I've already spent 15 on it, so I'll call it and switch to SQL
<gary_poster> benji, look up Storm's "Alias"
<benji> gary_poster: I saw that, but it's intended for ORDER BY, and my reading of the code suggests that it won't work for JOINs because the JOINs don't have a place to specify the alias (the actual string that the column should be aliased to)
<gary_poster> benji, here's the example I have (in print :-/ )
<gary_poster> columns = (PillarName, Project, Product, SQL('rank'))
<gary_poster> fake_table = Alias(SQL(query), 'subselect') # I can give you value of query later
<benji> oh, that's using a subselect; I guess that could work... but I'm hesitant to work so hard to avoid SQL; what do you think?
<benji> (and why did you give me the value for columns?)
<gary_poster> origin = [PillarName, Join(fake_table, PillarName.name == SQL('subselect.name')), LeftJoin(Project, PillarName.project==Project.id), LeftJoin(Product, PillarName.product==Product.id),]
<gary_poster> result = store.using(*origin).find(columns)
<gary_poster> "query" is a bug raw sql string that I doubt you care about
<benji> wait, I just realized that since I'm using this TemplatesCollection thing, I don't think even that would work (or how to transition sanely to SQL)
<benji> grrr
<gary_poster> benji, is it useful to return full objects?  Is it useful to be able to use other Storm query bits
<gary_poster> ok, benji, that's all I've got :-)
<benji> right now they are full objects; I don't understand the second quesiton
<gary_poster> the "useful" questions were intended to let you decide whether storm would be a value add
<benji> k
<gary_poster> "other storm query bits" : like, let people pass in storm constraints and have them fit in
<benji> I'm going to have to ponder this for a bit.
<benji> ah
<gary_poster> I do that with some internal code
<gary_poster> probably not good as a public API, but within a module it was handy
<benji> not here, but I could see why that would be a reason to use Storm (keeping you from having to munge strings six ways from Sunday)
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> ok cool, I'm happy to try and be a sounding board if you want to talk through whatever problem you've identified, but otherwise, that's all I know benji :-)
<gary_poster> and all I know how to look up :-)
<benji> :)
<bac> hi gary, fyi i worked with julian until he left for EOD trying to do QA for bug 788685 .  it is a pretty involved process and once we finally got a new package built, uploaded, and processed the build failed for unrelated reasons.  by then julian was gone.
<_mup_> Bug #788685: Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad <escalated> <oem-services> <qa-needstesting> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by bac> <OEM Priority Project:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Triaged> <pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu):Fix Released by pitti> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685 >
<gary_poster> on call with flacoste
<bac> gary_poster: np, i'm done.  just giving you an update
<bac> gary_poster: you could come present your ec2 work: http://www.cloudcamp.org/rtp/2011-08-06
<benji> bac: you're not CHRing at the moment are you?
<bac> benji: no, but i will be in 14 mihtues
<bac> which is like a minute on 59.8 seconds
<bac> er, only
<benji> k; I silenced my CHR alarm and then promptly forgot to do it; I'll see how much I can do in 15 minutes.
<bac> we introduce the new concept of Speed CHR
<bac> like normal CHR but more dangerous
<benji> Faster and CHRier
<bac> benji: ok, i'm taking the helm
<benji> k
<bac> benji: so it looks like we're mostly caught up on CHR.  i was expecting to see a big mess.
<benji> bac: the only backlog is open questions, as far as I can tell
<gary_poster> just sent email update from Francis call
<gary_poster> bac, thanks for update
<gary_poster> i'll consider the cloud thing, but I may be more interested in that sort of thing when Julia is a bit older.  That's lazy I know...we'll see :-)
 * gary_poster past EoD
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-27
 * gmb lunches
<danilos> bac, fwiw, I am in the middle of QA for your bug fix
<danilos> bac, successfully got epiphany-browser (universe) packages imported for oneiric, need to check that they still don't get uploaded for natty even with XS-Ubuntu-Langpack: yes set
<bac> danilos: i just read through the backlog on #launchpad-dev.  thanks for helping out.
<bac> danilos: you still trying to ensure natty fails?
<danilos> bac, np, yeah
<danilos> bac, btw, that price you quote for driving 450 miles, is it for the petrol only, or tolls and such as well? because it looks huge (like less than 10 mi/gallon), and I wonder if we can see that tank you're driving :P
<bac> danilos: that is the allowed reimbursement as set by the Federal IRS.
<danilos> bac, ah, ok
<bac> it is supposed to be inclusive of all costs for driving a private vehicle: petrol, wear and tear, insurance
<danilos> bac, right, understood
<bac> most people find it very generous, especially if you have an efficient car
<danilos> bac, I was just wondering if you really have a car that can eat that much gas :)
<bac> i do, but would not be driving it down!  :)
<danilos> s/gas/petrol/
<danilos> bac, heh, fair enough
<bac> it is for taking the dog to the park
<bac> and, yes, i'd be happy to get 10mpg out of it
<danilos> heh, nice :)
<danilos> bac, what car is it? we don't get to see many cars like that in here
<bac> danilos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/squishy/2289984572/
<danilos> bac, that's a defender?
<bac> no, pre-defender.  a 1977 Series III.   they are very closely related but this one has a teeny 4 cylinder
<danilos> bac, ah, interesting
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 1 or 2
<gmb> Righto
<danilos> bac, hi, bigjools is stuck in something else right now, and I was unable to QA the natty package translations non-extraction (though ideally, we'd also QA that it keeps working for pre-oneiric main packages and such)
<danilos> bac, I am unsure how much I'd be able to help further, but basically, we need https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/2.30.6-1ubuntu6/+build/2492859 to start building (that's where we are stuck at now, and until bigjools can help, there's nothing we can do), when it completes, there should either not be .translations.tar.gz tarball at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue for epiphany-browser, or
<danilos> if it's there, when it's accepted (only bigjools can do that) and processed, no files should up on https://translations.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/epiphany-browser/+imports
<danilos> bac, if you feel lucky, you may also decide that what QA I did is sufficient, because the new functionality to let stuff through indeed works
<danilos> benji, hey, you mentioned how you'd like to talk to me :)
<benji> danilos: I just pushed lp:~benji/launchpad/bug-734765 for you to look at
<benji> danilos: and here are the important SQL queries executed when rendering https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+templates on a clean dev instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653099/
<danilos> benji, doesn't look bad at all, so only new queries are for fetching other-side POTemplate records
<benji> danilos: exactly, but if there are 1300 templates, then that means (potentially) 1300 new queries to render the ubuntu page
<danilos> benji, yeah, so you could still pre-fetch those with another left join in the similar way thus turning it all into a single query
<danilos> benji, you'd need a ClassAlias to use POTemplate in the same query twice, but that's not a big deal
<benji> well, that's where I fell down, I can't figure out how to do that, because I've already used...
<benji> ClassAlias is new to me, looking that up
<benji> ooh!  that looks perfect
<benji> hope is restored  ;)
<danilos> benji, you might also decide to inner join SourcePackageName while at it thus really making the entire page content fetched with a single query :)
<bac> danilos: ok, thanks for your help.  i'll work with julian to get it moving
<danilos> bac, you are welcome, I am sorry I didn't get it completely done
<benji> yeah, I've been thinking about that; once I make it no worse than the original I'll see if I can make it a bit better without too much more effort
<bac> danilos: np, you got it rolling since i didn't know which packages were appropriate
<gmb> gary_poster: Is there any procedure for creating a lazr.restful release other than JFDI?
<gary_poster> gmb, sadly yes :-) lemme see if I can find it
<gmb> Boo
<gary_poster> I think there is something specific to lazr.restful, but it's what I've found so far...
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/ReleaseChecklist
<gary_poster> still lookig
<benji> gary_poster: is this what you're looking for? https://dev.launchpad.net/HackingLazrLibraries
<benji> specifivally https://dev.launchpad.net/HackingLazrLibraries#Releases
<gary_poster> benji, yes!  thanks
<gary_poster> gmb ^^^
<gmb> gary_poster, benji Thanks.
<gary_poster> yw
<benji> np
<gmb> gary_poster, benji So, this seems to count as a feature change. Should it therefore go to 0.19?
<gmb> s/it/the version number
<gary_poster> gmb, yes
<gmb> Ok
<benji> version numbers are cheap (at least if you buy them from me)
<gary_poster> well...I can match his price
<danilos> I'll beat whatever benji's offering!
<danilos> heh
 * danilos shuts up
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> Well, I'll go do something else whilst that builds, since I've turned off site-packages...
<bac> gary_poster: JSON cache card unblocked and in review.  \o/
<gary_poster> bac, yay!
<gary_poster> danilos, small branch if you are willing and able: https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug791492/+merge/69469
<gmb> AAAAAAAAAAAH
<gmb> Failing tests in trunk.
<gmb> Nothing to do with me so far as I can tell...
 * gmb digs
<gary_poster> :-(
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> 2 tests fail when run all in one bundle, pass in isolation.
<gary_poster> gmb, if you used a system Python, that may be biting you.  some lazr packages could not be easilu upgraded to the buildout that handles system pythons cleanly (and that code is being ripped out in trunk because I've not been willing to maintain it)
<gmb> gary_poster: Ah. I just used bin/test... I thought that used bin/py...
<gary_poster> gmb, it does, effectively, but bin/py is just a cover around the underlying python
<gmb> OIC.
<gary_poster> with the new buildout, that cover is careful like virtualenv is
<gmb> gary_poster: Right. So, these tests pass when run on their own (or together, just without everything else)
<gmb> Not sure if that's likely to be a manifestation of what you described above.
<gary_poster> gmb, oh, no, that sounds like unclean tests then :-/
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> The tests are both doctests under example/base/tests/
<gmb> gary_poster: They both fail in the same way (to start with, anyway): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653141/
<gmb> Oh, hang on.
<gmb> I might be havening a stupid here...
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, looking (sorry, dropped out for some food)
<gary_poster> how dare you!
<danilos> gary_poster, sorry, it won't happen again
<gary_poster> That's what I like to see: abject subservience.  Oh yeah.
<danilos> gary_poster, anyway, your branch looks good, I just don't like the hard-coded 5 for the mailman xmlrpc timeout, but if you feel that's ok (and shouldn't be a config option or some such), go for it :)
<gary_poster> danilos, eh, good point.  I don't even know for sure that mailman has access to the config...
<gary_poster> I can dig around for that I guess
<gary_poster> If I can see mailman being configured in some way or other I can try to follow the existing pattern
<danilos> gary_poster, excellent, thanks, it's otherwise r=me
<gary_poster> heh, mostly I see configuration via monkeypatches, of which this is one :-)
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<danilos> thanks for the lint fixes as well
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> danilos, for your info and mild amusement, there is config approach and it is *really* gross (because of the "Mailman was not designed to be a library" thing) :-) .  I'm running with it.
<danilos> gary_poster, sounds "comforting" ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<gmb> gary_poster: So, after much faffing I can confirm the same failures in lazr.restful 0.18.1 (the current version). I can't seem to find the root cause, though.
<gmb> It doesn't seem to be a test cleanliness problem
<gary_poster> :-(
<gary_poster> gmb, nor a clean python problem?
<gmb> gary_poster: I don't think so, but I don't know what that would look like (I haven't got a virtualenv working properly yet; working on that now)
<gary_poster> gmb, virtualenv won't help.  Well, maybe it would.  Heck, I've forgotten. :-/
<gmb> Argh.
<gary_poster> A clean-built Python from python.org is definitively clean.
<gary_poster> that said, benji or I should probably help you
<gary_poster> I'd like to finish up the review-response I'm working on
<gary_poster> then I can try to dupe and dig with you
<gary_poster> unless benji wants to distract himself :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, that would be perfect, thanks :)
<gmb> (My next step was to ask for someone to try and dupe this)
<benji> lunch is distracting me perfectly well at the moment, but after that I can help
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> k
 * danilos -> out
<benji> gmb: anything I can help with?
<gmb> benji: Well, if you can grab the tip of lazr.restful trunk, build it, run bin/test and see if it fails, that would be a great start
<benji> it would... is something interfearing with that?  ferral marsupials maybe?
<gmb> benji: Sadly, no. That would at least be fuzzy in a fun way. This is just fuzzy in a I-can't-figure-out-why-it-breaks-yet way.
<gmb> Confirmation that it's not just me would be nice :)
<gary_poster> ah poop
<gary_poster> I had an interruption when CHR was supposed to start
<gary_poster> then I conveniently forgot it
<gary_poster> I'll do a bit now and a bit after lunch
<benji> gmb: since this is a fresh OS install, my lazr.restful buildout is still chugging along.  I'll let you know how the tests fare when it gets done.
<gmb> benji: Cool. It took ages for me too, so that wasn't a surprise :)
<benji> gmb: if you have at .buildout/default.cfg file that looks something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653190/ then it will be faster next time
<benji> gmb: tests done: all passed
<gmb> benji: Right. It's my environment then.
<gmb> That's a relief.
<gmb> gary_poster: So, with benji's help, I'm satisified this is an environmental weirdness.
<gary_poster> yay!
<gmb> And so will press on...
<benji> I used Python 2.7.1, hopefully the results don't vary with Python version.
<gary_poster> bleh :-(
 * gary_poster decides they do not :-)
<benji> heh
<gmb> Sssh.
<gmb> The tests pass as long as you run them in the right way.
<gmb> The first three words are where the emphasis lies.
<benji> rerunning with 2.6.5 just to see
<benji> yow, 2.6.5 doesn't look good
<gmb> Damn.
<gmb> benji: Is it doctests in examples/base that are failing?
<benji> Unicode error in field.txt looks like the root cause, there may be others.
<gmb> ?!?!?
<gmb> Haven't seen that one.
<benji> no error in examples/base
<gmb> hostedfile.txt and representation-cache.txt fail for me.
<benji> yep, the lazr.restful trunk is definately broken under 2.6.5
<gmb> Okay.
<gmb> So, not just me then.
<gmb> benji: Oh, I see the field.txt error now. I was missing it in all the other errors.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: So, um... What's the best way to proceed from here. I don't see any error in the tests themselves, and whilst it's likely because I'm running out of brainjuice I'm unsure of the best way to fix the problem.
<gmb> That said, 2.6.5 is the system python on Lucid, so we could really do with not having this issue...
<benji> the unicode error looks like a bug in Python to me -- which would explain why 2.7.1 doesn't fail in that way.  The NameError in hostedfile.txt looks really wierd, but I haven't looked closely at it either.
<gmb> benji: Yeah, that one's been confusing me, but I put that down to not knowing much about lazr.restful.
<benji> suprisingly enough, lazr.restful still needs variables to be defined before they're used
<gmb> benji: Well, yes. But given that the test passes when run in isolation, I figured it wasn't that simple.
<benji> really?  that's an interesting clue
<gmb> bin/test -ct hostedfile.txt -t representation-cache.txt
<gmb> passes.
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> benji: `bin/test -ct example` fails.
<gmb> Running the tests directly (and individually) passes.
<gmb> Oooh!
<gmb> Ah
<gmb> benji: So, I missed out field.txt.
<gmb> If you include that, the whole thing falls apart.
<gmb> So this is likely an isolation problem on top of that unicode error, no?
<benji> well, at least running them indepenently works, that means that they don't depend on each other (but instead interfere with each other)
 * benji needs an IRC client with spell check.
<benji> yep, isolation indeed
<gmb> gary_poster: Fun and games at lazr.restful central, then ^^
<gmb> How do you want me to proceed here?
 * gary_poster was dealing with minor child emergency, sorry
 * gary_poster reads traceback, gmb
<gmb> gary_poster: child > our fussy library problems; no worries.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ok, just thinking about guiding principles here...
<gary_poster> you could argue that we shouldn't make an official release that is known broken
<gary_poster> you coudl counter argue that it works in 2.7
<gary_poster> but I'm inclined to say that the principle wins
<gary_poster> if we take that as a given,
<gary_poster> then we are left with two options
<gary_poster> make a local release within LP
<gary_poster> and figure out the tests to make a real release.
<gary_poster> s/and/or/
<gary_poster> The second would be safer
<gary_poster> and preferrable
<gary_poster> preferable even
<gary_poster> but the first option is not inconceivable.  gmb, how about this.  I expect your EoD is within an hour or so, yes?  Send me the branch and I'll give it a whirl
<gary_poster> this afternoon
<gary_poster> I finished my branch and was going to go bug hunting
<gmb> gary_poster: It's actually in lp:lazr.restful. AFAICT it's been broken since at least r189 (my commits are 190 and 191).
<gary_poster> If I don't get it working this afternoon, then your tomorrow morning make a local Launchpad release
<gary_poster> and move on
<gmb> gary_poster: That sounds fine.
<gary_poster> ok cool gmb
<gmb> My EoD is actually in ten minutes :)
<gary_poster> heh ok
<gmb> gary_poster: r189 being broken suggests that we made a release that was broken - 0.18.1
<gmb> (I suspect that we only caught this because my dev machine is still running Lucid)
<gary_poster> if it was not already broken before that, yeah
<gmb> Otherwise I would never have spotted the problem.
<gary_poster> ah!
<gary_poster> interesting
<gary_poster> ok
<gmb> gary_poster: The field.txt failure seems to cause the other two.
 * gary_poster is going to have lunch
<gmb> bin/test -ct field.txt -t hostedfile.txt -t representation-cache.txt fails horribly. Dropping field.txt removes the problem.
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. I'm EoDing shortly but will be on IRC for a while yet, so feel free to ping me if you've any questions.
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> my schedule:
<gary_poster> in 15 minutes
<gary_poster> return from lunch
<gary_poster> then do CHR
<gary_poster> for an hour
<gary_poster> then team lead call for an hour
<gary_poster> then I have half an hour before my EoD
<gary_poster> IOW, it strikes me I don't have a lot of lazr.restful time.  But I'll try to squeeze it in...
<bac> danilos: i know you're not here, but https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/2.30.6-1ubuntu6/+build/2492859 completed successfully
<bac> and nothing showed up at https://translations.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/epiphany-browser/+imports
<bac> so i think this means the test is working as desired!  i'm marking it qa-ok.  thanks a ton for your help
<bac> what did you mean, benji?
<bac> there was only one open question and you addressed it
<benji> bac: the bug import?  That was indeed a question, but I got to it from the "bug import questions" link, I expect that there are other open questions
<bac> oh
<benji> yeah, I see lots of open questions
<bac> i see you're right
<bac> i have all of the links as bookmarks in a tab and then open them all at once
<bac> i just saw it was a Question
<bac> i'll get to the others
<bac> benji: fwiw, that question about plural forms in Interlingua could be addressed here:  https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/ia
<benji> thanks; is that something we can put in the FAQ thing so noobs like me can benefit?
<bac> benji: i reckon.  i didn't go right to it but had to search around a bit.
<bac> benji: i suspect it comes up so rarely it isn't that important
<bac> other than esperanto and interlingua they aren't inventing that new languages that often
<benji> I was thinking more for the use of the CHRer; we need a sane way of figuring out what to do with all the disperate requests we get.
<bac> benji: i agree.  i'd just guess that plural forms is pretty well covered now for most languages
<bac> i've never done one before...
<gary_poster> gmb, pushed fix, sent you an email with explanation
<gary_poster> night all
<bac> danilos: there are several open questions related to translations that i cannot answer.  could you try to handle them during your next CHR?
<bac> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status-empty-marker=1
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-28
 * gary_poster having bluetooth mouse trouble
<benji> sounds like a disney character; mickey's pirate cousin
<gary_poster> :-)
 * gary_poster going to try a restart
<gary_poster> all bettah
<gary_poster> hey benji, congrats on moving the translations card!  Are you going to follow through with danilos' review suggestion, or just file another bug?
<benji> gary_poster: I was going to leave that to you.
<benji> I've spent so much time on this, I'm hesitant to keep going, but Danilo has a good point.
<gary_poster> benji, you're the dev, your call.  :-)  I'm happy to try to formulate an opinion though.  If you wanted me to, my first question would be "how much more time will it be?"
<benji> Don't tell anyone, but right now a flight from here to Boston for the middle of september is $53.
<gary_poster> bah :-)
<benji> (round trip)
<gary_poster> I CAN'T HEAR YOU
<danilos> benji, I wouldn't be complaining if this was one of the rare interfaces that we actually put an effort to clean up in the former Translations team
<danilos> s/this was/this wasn't/
<benji> wait, I was wrong, that's the first leg, it's about $120 total
<benji> heh
<danilos> benji, so that's the only reason I am remarking this :) not too big a deal, though
<benji> re. "how much more time will it be?": I've struggled enough to get this "side" of the query right that realistically I'd say 2 days.
<benji> danilos: yep, I definately see your point
<danilos> benji, it's not my say, but I'd say you shouldn't worry about it then :)
<danilos> (re 2 days estimate)
<gary_poster> benji, danilos, @ two days I don't think it is worth the cost, but I repeat that it is your call benji
<gary_poster> (@two weeks I'll make the call ;-) )
<danilos> heh :)
<benji> Sold, American!  (i.e., I'll file a bug and move on)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks for fixing lazr.restful. v 0.19 is now released and in the download-cache; a branch to make LP depend on it is in EC2.
<gary_poster> gmb yw.  Odd that it hadn't been caught before, but an easy fix once I understood it.
<bac> benji: was that a Kinky Friedman reference?  ^^
<benji> bac: not quite, he was referencing (obliquely) the old Lucky Strike radio show which featured a tobacco auctioneer which ended the show with "Sold, American!" which is what real auctioneers said when the American Tobacco Company won a tobacco auction
<benji> (the American Tobacco Company made Lucky Strike cigarettes)
<bac> ah, i never knew where that song title came from
<bac> i was just looking forward to more KF quotes here.  darn.
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> oh bah
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: sorry, was helping henninge.  call now-ish
<bac> danilos: did you see the messages left here for you after your EOD yesterday?
<bac> didn't know if that was effective or if i should send email
 * bac -> feeds stupid neighbor's dumb cat
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> gary_poster: you'll be missing the final TriZPUG at CCC tonight
<gary_poster> bac, why final?
<danilos> bac, I did, yes, I took care of a bunch of translations-related questions
<bac> CCC goes out of business soonish
<bac> maybe more soonish than he thinks
<danilos> bac, some which need further investigation are only assigned to me, but I hope to get to them tomorrow
<gary_poster> bac :-( :-( :-(
<gary_poster> bac, just not making enough money?
<bac> danilos: ok.  i just wanted to know that was an effective way to leave you messages after you EOD-ed
<bac> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> I see
<gary_poster> dang
<danilos> bac, yep, it works, especially on the #yellow channel which doesn't see much traffic
<gary_poster> I was hoping that coworking locations would get more traction, not less
 * danilos -> food
<gmb> gary_poster: CHR run done (some open questions about which I'm pinging peopel)
<gary_poster> gmb, cool, thanks for ping.  I'll switch to it after our call then.
<gary_poster> gmb, ready when you are.  Skype me when you wanna
<danilos> gary_poster, ready whenever you are done
<gmb> Yay, infinite recursion!
<gary_poster> danilos, cool thanks.  Hadn't forgotten; trying to wrap something up.  another min or two then ready
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> danilos, on https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/+index?field.filter_target=[PRODUCT]&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot I see three translations from 07-25 that are still in needs review.  does that mean that somethng manual needs to happen?  If so, can I do it, whatever it is?
<danilos> gary_poster, mrevell asked me to leave those in so he can make a screenshot for the announcement
<gary_poster> danilos, heh ok :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, he also promised to do them when he is done, I'll check up with him :)
<gary_poster> danilos cool :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, do I assign requests for a new language (crazy professors with their made up languages :-) ) to the launchpad-translations-coordinators?
<danilos> gary_poster, nope, we used to have a FAQ about new languages, but in short, we create all languages which have a proper ISO 639 (-1, -2 or -3) code in
<gary_poster> danilos, "Its ISO 639-3 code is lfn."
<gary_poster> danilos, assign to you? :-P
<gary_poster> danilos, also going to assign "French translation does not export properly for miro due to launchpad corruption" to you
<danilos> I thought I responded to that :/
<danilos> gary_poster, for the languages, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/619, useful for non-rosetta LP developers
<gary_poster> danilos, looks good, looking further.  For question: they replied with more info.  You can look at it tomorry.
<danilos> ah, ok
<gary_poster> bac we have a private proprietary project from Canonical Hardware Enablement Team  in the project review queue.  Can I just mark it as reviewed and move on?
<bac> gary_poster: do they need to be voucherized?
<bac> pass me an url and i'll take care of it
<bac> though they usually make a request to feedback
<gary_poster> bac https://launchpad.net/hwe-merge thanks
 * gary_poster going to take lunch with very patient younger son
<benji> gary_poster: coordination time
<gary_poster> thanks benji.  one sec, lemme finish up what I'm up to.
<bac> CHRs
<bac> benji: projects registered with "I don't know yet" should get an email automatically from LP-proper.  no script.
<benji> bac: did that one I wrote on the whiteboard ever get an email?  or is it done at registration time and for some reason that one didn't get one?
<bac> benji: unknown.  i wonder if they registered and then later changed to IDK, which may not send an email
<benji> I'd wondered the same thing.
<bac> not a common use case i should think
<bac> i'd say if there was not auto-generated whiteboard message then there was no email sent
<benji> Murphy's law and all that
<gary_poster> benji, 15 min is longer than a sec.  I'm going to try and do it.  If it runs past 2:30, I'll pass it to you.  Sound OK?
<benji> gary_poster: sure; it may bleed into my CHR time, but that's not a big deal
<gary_poster> ack benji
<bac> chr done.  woo.
<benji> nice
<gary_poster> bac, ready whenever you are
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> (so Skype me when you want)
<benji> CHR time for me
<benji> I'm going to leave that RT reply for Graham to look at because he knows what's going on.
<benji> done with CHR
<gary_poster> yay!
<gary_poster> ("done with CHR")
<gary_poster> benji, just saw this when trawling about: "ConjoinedMaster = ClassAlias(BugTask, 'ConjoinedMaster')"
<gary_poster> I think that's how you use the same class multiple times in the same Storm query
<gary_poster> (ClassAlias)
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, I've been meaning to tell you that Danilo pointed me at ClassAlias, it was exactly what I needed.
<gary_poster> ah cool
<gary_poster> benji ready whenever you are
<gary_poster> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~orefai/lp-prod-arch-2011-04-19.png
#launchpad-yellow 2011-07-29
 * danilos -> lunch
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 2
<gmb> ok
<gary_poster> or 1
<gmb> danilos: What's the best way to test if a POTMsgSet isn't used in any templates (as opposed to being obsolete)? I just want to double-check for sanity.
<danilos> gmb, "not in (select all potmsgset)"
<gmb> danilos: Hurrah! That's what I've been doing. Good.
<gmb> Oh, no.
<gmb> Hang on
<gmb> danilos: that doesn't make sense.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, I meant to congratulate us on CHR this week.  Go us!  I think we did a great job.  Special thanks to gmb who did a bunch of the question cleanup on Monday.
<gmb> danilos: Is POTMsgSet.potemplate used for anything?
<gary_poster> bac, don't forget to put the stats on the page at the end of CHR.  We can decide if they are actually valuable later: flacoste pointed out that we do have the graphs linked at the top of the CHR page.
<danilos> gmb, yes, but not what you are bound to think of first (it's for diverged translations, i.e. saying "this one is different only in this template")
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gmb> Okay.
<gmb> danilos: So if I want to know if a POTMsgSet is unused, what do I actually need to look at to determine that? Should I join to POTemplate via TranslationTemplateItem?
<danilos> gmb, so, basically, potmsgset is in a template if there is a TranslationTemplateItem that references potmsgset and potemplate
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> Makes sense.
<danilos> gmb, and potmsgset is not in any templates if the count of templates it is in is zero :)
<gmb> Also makes sense :)
<danilos> gmb, of the top of my head, something like this should give you "unused potmsgsets": select potmsgset from translationtemplateitem where sequence=0 group by potmsgset having count(potemplate)=0 union select id from potmsgset where id not in (select potmsgset from translationtemplateitem);
<gmb> danilos: Ah, thanks. I'm trying to work up a Storm expression at the mometn, so I'll use that as a guide and see what happens...
<danilos> gmb, I ain't exactly sure how you specify the having clause in Storm, but there must be a way :)
<gmb> danilos: Yeah. If all else fails, subqueries :)
 * gmb -> grabbing some food
<danilos> gmb, also note that the above query is wrong, it needs to be "sequence != 0"
<gmb> danilos: Noted, thanks.
 * gmb -> really grabbing some food this time
<danilos> gmb, a few more improvements to the query which is now tested on staging: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50458/
<gmb> danilos: Ah, you crafty devil. I forgot you had staging DB access :)
<gmb> danilos: I shall try to turn that into something useable and Storm-like, but if all else fails I'll use SQL directly. Thanks.]
<danilos> who? me? what's staging anyway!
<danilos> gmb, also, staging tells me there's roughly 2M unused POTMsgSets in the database already, so we'll have to drop those with a script
<gmb> danilos: Right. I always figured we'd need to do that before we started the garbo job.
<danilos> gmb, actually, perhaps there's something we can do so we slowly remove the previous cruft instead (eg. do a "limit 10000" to remove at most 10000 potmsgsets in one garbo run)
<gmb> danilos: That could work too. Can we be sure that we'll ever clear out all the cruft that way?
<danilos> gmb, well, as long as we don't introduce 10k unused messages every day, we will
<gmb> Fair enough.
<danilos> (and that's very unlikely, imho)
<danilos> gmb, we should probably make it bigger until we clear up the queue (like 30k so we clear the backlog in ~60-70 days)
<danilos> though, that's best discussed with stub
<gmb> danilos: That works for me. I'm not sure Stuart will necessarily be happy about it ;)
<danilos> gmb, right, for discussing it with Stuart, we should start with 100k and then "accommodate him" at 30k or 20k :))
<danilos> gmb, just kidding though, I believe we should have a safe-guard like this in anyway
<gmb> True.
<danilos> gmb, also, the bigger problem is going to be the amount of TranslationMessages that need removing (these 2M seem to correspond to 16M TMs, so roughly 1:8 order of magnitude)
<gmb> ouch.
<danilos> I can imagine Stuart wanting this done with a dblooptuner or something ideally
<gmb> danilos: Garbo stuff is all TunableLoop anyway.
<danilos> gmb, oh, cool
<gmb> So it's not much work to adapt what I've done already.
<danilos> gmb, sounds good
<danilos> gmb, I'll leave you to it then
<gmb> danilos: Cool. Shouldn't be too long now.
 * gmb -> errand; bbaib
<gary_poster> CHR...
<gmb> AAAAAAARGH.
<gmb> Why is list slicing so hard to get right?
 * gary_poster lunches.
<gary_poster> Don't cut your thumb while you work gmb.  We don't like blood in our code.
<gmb> :)
<benji> That reminds me of this http://www.sorehands.com/humor/kling.htm
<gmb> It doesn't help that Garbo silently swallows exceptions before raising the helpfully named SilentLaunchpadScriptFailure
<bac> benji: you're going to be jealous you missed out on bug 818232 as CHR
<_mup_> Bug #818232: translation in french a englich picture movie <Launchpad itself:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/818232 >
<benji> heh
<benji> wow, that's one for the ages
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> next we'll have people asking for home repair tips
<bac> gary_poster: for CHR stats, how do you want to characterize RT tasks?  there are two open, but they are assigned and have been worked.  for CHR i'd call that 0.
<gary_poster> bac, if they are stalled that's easy.  if it's "our turn" I'd argue that they ought to be in a separate but recorded value.  I don't care a lot though; I agree that "unopened" or whatever it is called is the more important.
<bac> "new"
<bac> yeah, these have back-forth with the OP and matthew.
<bac> i'd say matthew owns it and they are not CHR tasks anymore, so i'll count them as 0
<bac> gary_poster: and this?  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status-empty-marker=1
<bac> how did you count these?
<gary_poster> bac, I think I had a parenthetical number
<gary_poster> so I'd represent this as 0 (9), IIRC
<bac> gotcha
<gary_poster> ok, I need to run, not least because my feet are tired :-P
<gary_poster> bye
<bac> so we finish the week with no outstanding CHR tasks.  whee.  outstanding.
<benji> bac: do you have a second to sanity-check something for me?
<benji> In case you come back: I'm adding a little nicety that will suggest the longest number in a branch name when associating a branch with a bug.  The way I have it now, I disregard any sequence of digits shorter than 6 in length because all new bug numbers are at least that long.  This way if you have a version number in a string like 3.14 it won't suggest "14" as the bug number.
<benji> I expect this to greatly reduce false positives.  The rub is, it won't work for *other* instances of LP.  How much do we care?
<benji> Since this won't hurt other people -- just keep one bit of UX polish from helping them out -- I doubt we care much.  OK, I've convinced myself, I'm going to have it ignore runs of digits smaller than 6 in length.  (But will make it defined in a constant, both for testing, magic-number avoidance, and visibility if someone wants to change it for their LP install.)
<bac> hi benji.
<bac> reading
<bac> benji: now that i've finished i see i was just a foil and you convinced yourself.
<bac> glad to have been of assistance
<benji> bac: well, I let you read it because I would like your validation of my self-convincing
<benji> heh
#launchpad-yellow 2014-07-23
<ddval> Hello out there!
